# Olight M30 copy by ultrafire



## how2 (Feb 2, 2010)

*[advertising copy deleted - DM51]*


----------



## Niconical (Feb 2, 2010)

If you have a question about it for someone who already owns one then fair enough, but IMO the post above as it stands is just a banner ad for Ultrafire and likely won't last long.


----------



## jp2515 (Feb 2, 2010)

Niconical said:


> If you have a question about it for someone who already owns one then fair enough, but IMO the post above as it stands is just a banner ad for Ultrafire and likely won't last long.



We were warned about this type of posting in the sticky


----------



## how2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys didn't know.

But how do people find out about these cheap lights when we cannot talk about them. I understand it's advertising. ultrafire. But you cannot buy directly from Ultrafire. I am not advertising a retailer.

If this was cars i would be talking about the latest Honda or Ford. There would be not problems.

Is this site, not for information about New lights? Here we have the option to discuss new lights, and if anyone purchase one then we can ask questions. 

Information is power.


----------



## cccpull (Feb 2, 2010)

This is almost an advertisement for the Olight. Seriously, the price difference between the Olight and the Ultrafire is negligible. Why would you get the Ultrafire?:thinking:


----------



## how2 (Feb 2, 2010)

cccpull said:


> This is almost an advertisement for the Olight. Seriously, the price difference between the Olight and the Ultrafire is negligible. Why would you get the Ultrafire?:thinking:



This is the Retail price and the Wholesale price would be $90.
You can get this light for between $80-$90. if you search for it.
Some sites retail price are better than other sire wholesale price.

Don't forget there are quality torches fro sale in China that are not available for sale outside the Chinese market As an example the NiteCore Extreme copy is available with a XPG-R5 led at $26. The build quality it just as good as premium Brands but for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Niconical (Feb 2, 2010)

how2 said:


> But how do people find out about these cheap lights when we cannot talk about them.


 
You ask how will people find out if you can't talk about them, but the point of the rules regarding such posts is that you specifically weren't talking or asking about a flashlight. You listed the specs, copied from somewhere that sells it, nothing more. That's not talking, that's copying. 

I don't mean to put words in your mouth (or more accurately, key presses in your fingers), but I think the basis of what the forum staff would like to see would be something along the lines of either "I bought this and I think X, Y and Z" or "Does anyone else own this because I'm thinking about it but not sure about X, Y and Z". 

I'm not saying that's the only way to start a thread, it's just an example of talking and asking rather than just listing.


----------



## how2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Niconical said:


> You listed the specs, copied from somewhere that sells it, nothing more. That's not talking, that's copying.



Semantics!!!

I'm not talking but typing.


----------



## amigafan2003 (Feb 2, 2010)

> NiteCore Extreme copy is available with a XPG-R5 led at $26






> not available for sale outside the Chinese market


----------



## easilyled (Feb 2, 2010)

Why would I want a [email protected] for nearly the same price as a beautiful Olight M30 Triton for only a fraction of the lumen output?

The Olight M30 Triton puts out at least 600+ out-the-front lumens compared to an alleged 475 lumens and the build quality is 100 times superior.


----------



## how2 (Feb 2, 2010)

easilyled said:


> Why would I want a [email protected] for nearly the same price as a beautiful Olight M30 Triton for only a fraction of the lumen output?
> 
> The Olight M30 Triton puts out at least 600+ out-the-front lumens compared to an alleged 475 lumens and the build quality is 100 times superior.



The ultrafire was tested in a light sphere by an independant retailer. 475 tested lumens. Where do you get the out-the front figures from?

You cannot assume build quality will be poor as ultrafires' are getting better. Only when someone tests both lights together, can someone say which is better or 100 times better.

Olight site states maximum output at 700LM. How do you get 600+ OTF?


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 2, 2010)

how2 said:


> Ultrafire FU-M90 is a copy of the Olight M30.



Passer by: "What light is that?"
Flashlight user: "FU"
Passer by: "No need to be like that, I was only asking"

Not the best choice of name is it? Seriously, the post does sound like an advert. It's not a question, it's not a review, it's an advert.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 2, 2010)

how2 said:


> The ultrafire was tested in a light sphere by an independant retailer. 475 tested lumens. Where do you get the out-the front figures from?
> 
> Olight site states maximum output at 700LM. How do you get 600+ OTF?



From the independent, unbiased reviews here. Some CPFers have access to integrating spheres and they have no axe to grind.

You've obviously read them, haven't you?


----------



## how2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes I have read them.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231491

by selfbuilt

http://www.light-reviews.com/olight_m30/

Both the reviews do not state OTF lumens.

Where do you get the OTF Lumens figure. Do you pluck it from the air? 

Why are they not showing these figures? 

Do they have proper integrating spheres?


----------



## easilyled (Feb 2, 2010)

selfbuilt did do some ceiling bounce test comparisons which showed the M30 to be more than a match with the other high-power output quad-lights he tested at the time like the Jetbeam M1X, Eagletac M2, Solarforce L950, Fenix TK40 etc.

I distinctly remember that one of our reviewers (Mr.Gman) measured the TK40 producing 650 lumens in his integrating sphere.

Furthemore Mr.Gman has measured the MTE P7 at about 450 OTF lumens which is close to your alleged measurements for the [email protected]

I have both the MTE P7 and the Olight M30 Triton.

The MTE P7 is like a burnt out candle by comparison to the Olight M30 Triton.

So, tell me, why would I buy this [email protected] when the Olight M30 hardly costs any more?



how2 said:


> Yes I have read them.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231491
> 
> ...


----------



## how2 (Feb 2, 2010)

> I distinctly remember that one of our reviewers (Mr.Gman) measured the TK40 producing 650 lumens in his integrating sphere.


 Talk is cheap. Show me the link?




> Furthemore Mr.Gman has measured the MTE P7 at about 450 OTF lumens which is close to your alleged measurements for the [email protected]


I DID NOT MEASURE IT.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 2, 2010)

how2 said:


> Talk is cheap.



Exactly! So why don't *you* prove that your "ultra-cheap" $117 clone is anywhere near the Olight M30 in either quality or output by more than the cheap talk you have used so far, with no evidence, no pictures, no reviews.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is the link with actual readings for the DealExtreme MTE SSC P7

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2920352&postcount=3

*MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________478.5__,___3 sec_______,
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________416.8__,__30 sec_______,
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________471.0__,__60 sec_______,
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________467.3__,_120 sec_______,
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________422.4__,_180 sec_______,
MTE SSC P7___________,__1-IMR 18650,_____________________390.7__,_240 sec_______,


*

You will notice that the MTE SSC P7 starts off at 478 lumens which is uncannily close to the readings that you attribute to your not-so-cheap clone.

As I said I have both lights. The M30 absolutely smokes the MTE SSC-P7 as do all the other high-power lights that selfbuilt has compared and which are comparable with the M30 in his ceiling bounce comparisons.

Not looking too good for your light, is it?


----------



## DM51 (Feb 2, 2010)

how2... a number of members have tried to point out and help you understand what is wrong with your posting, but you seem unwilling to listen. 

Until you have learned the difference between an advertisement and a discussion, I suggest you refrain from starting any more threads. This one is closed.


----------

